# Black x Blue



## Northern Appalachian

Pics to come!!

Born 11/10/17

Had 12, kept 5.

3 females, 2 males.

Day 6 Weights: 
5.63g - boy 
5.3g - girl
5.29g - girl
5.35g - girl
4.45g - boy


----------



## Northern Appalachian




----------



## Rachel

Yummy!


----------



## Northern Appalachian

6.3g - boy
6.0g - girl
6.0g - girl 
5.9g - girl (I will probably want to breed her, she's the darkest with wide-set ears)
5.0g - boy


----------



## Northern Appalachian

My favorite of the litter


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Day Eight Weights:

6.5g - white tail tip girl 
6.5g - head spot girl 
7.0g - head spot boy
6.6g - self girl 
5.6g - runt


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Day Nine Weights:

7.5g - Vincent
7.4g - Sieglinde
7.2g - Charlotte
7.2g - Ethel
6.2g - Unnamed Runt


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Recently discovered Vincent has mittens and is covered in underbelly splashes.


----------



## Northern Appalachian

For reference, the parents are 45g and 35g at the 6 month mark, I'm hoping the offspring can outweigh them. The buck appears to be of a mixed type, adopted from a local rescue at 8-ish weeks (from what I understand, someone's pet mouse was sold to them pregnant and they really didn't know what to do and just surrendered everyone, he was one of the babies) and the doe is a feeder from a reptile show, my sister purchased her at about 5 weeks as a gift for me. (Awesome part is, now I can "give back" by letting her keep Charlotte and Ethel since her hamster recently died.)


----------



## ClassyCritters

Too adorable!


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Day 10 Weights: 
8.0g - Earl Vincent 
7.8g - Dame Sieglinde 
7.7g - Lady Ethel 
7.6g - Princess Charlotte 
6.7g - Baron Diedrich


----------



## Northern Appalachian

My two favorites


----------



## Northern Appalachian

A little concerned today, day 11...

Diedrich didn't gain any weight since yesterday. Charlotte and Ethel only gained a tenth of a gram. Vincent and Sieglinde seem to have lost a few hundredths of a gram. :?


----------



## ClassyCritters

I wouldnt get too worried yet


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Realized the ambiguous runt is ACTUALLY A GIRL.  I was on the fence about them for the longest time because of the developmental delay, but I can clearly see nipples now, so that's 1 boy, 4 girls. She will now be known as Cordelia lol.

Day 12 Weights: 
8.0g - Ethel 
7.9g - Sieglinde
7.9g - Vincent
7.8g - Charlotte
7.0g - Cordelia

Day 13 Weights: 
8.3g - Ethel
8.3g - Sieglinde 
8.2g - Vincent 
8.1g - Charlotte 
7.3g - Cordelia

Two girls have passed up the boy!! I hope they maintain this trajectory. Is there some genetically-linked tendency for selfs to be bigger than piebalds by chance?


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Everyone except the runt has opened their eyes now. They grow up so fast!


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Congratulations! And yes they do.


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Day 16 Weights: 
Vincent - 8.9g
Ethel - 8.8g
Sieglinde - 8.5g
Charlotte - 8.2g
Cordelia - 7.5g


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Some photos of earlier times


----------



## Northern Appalachian

We did lose a doeling along the way around the peach fuzzy stage, I culled down to 6 and ended up with 5 soon after.


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Day 18 Weights: 
• Earl Vincent - 9.9g 
• Lady Ethel - 9.8g 
• Princess Charlotte - 9.4g 
• Sieglinde von der Schwarzwald - 9.3g 
• Cordelia the Small - 7.8g


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Day 20 Weights: 
• Earl Vincent - 12.5g
• Lady Ethel - 11.9g
• Princess Charlotte - 11.7g 
• Sieglinde von der Schwarzwald - 10.5g 
• Cordelia the Small - 9.8g


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I seriously love those names, they are amazing


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Thank you! I'm a fan of the name + title combo lol. My sister named Charlotte and Ethel and my brother named Vincent, although they were selected from an approved list of names I made. :lol: They're very English-sounding save for one, despite the parents having German and French names lol.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I love the English names too! I have a list of Victorian names I currently use :lol:


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Victorian names are some of my favorites! Most of the approved list is Victorian in nature lol. Next litter will be in either early or late spring, in which there will definitely be more of the same theme.

Got them to hold still for a great photo


----------



## Northern Appalachian

The parents:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

The advent calendar photo is amazingly sweet


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Thank you!


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Day 22 Weights: 
• Earl Vincent - 15.1g 
• Lady Ethel - 13.8g 
• Princess Charlotte - 13.6g 
• Sieglinde von der Schwarzwald - 13.3g 
• Cordelia the Small - 11.7g


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Day 29 Weights: 
• Earl Vincent - 23.0g 
• Lady Ethel - 22.0g
• Princess Charlotte - 20.0g 
• Sieglinde von der Schwarzwald - 20.7g 
• Cordelia the Small - 18.7g

Vincent went to his new home with my brother today.


----------



## Northern Appalachian

1 Month Old Weights: 
• Earl Vincent - 23.5g 
• Lady Ethel - 22.7g
• Princess Charlotte - 20.1g 
• Sieglinde von der Schwarzwald - 20.8g 
• Cordelia the Small - 19.0g

Vincent and Ethel now weigh more than their mother did at 14 weeks.


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Charlotte and Ethel went to their new homes over the weekend. Now mama's left with Sieglinde and Cordelia as cagemates. They're all entering puberty now, so this concludes tracking the growth of the litter.


----------



## auratkachakkar

Congratulations! And yes they do. 
mobdro 2022


----------

